# it's distracting to me



## amber (Dec 4, 2004)

I was wondering if you could move the "official"  shopping, and "note we're ranked", and "note add birthdays and state flags, to a separate area,maybe just above the  forum on the main page, rather than in the general questions area?  For me it distracts from the general questions.


----------



## WayneT (Dec 9, 2004)

*Amber, How are you fairing for shoes and sox?
*


just kidding


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 10, 2004)

If that is the bigest distraction you have in your life ... you are living a charmed life!


----------



## amber (Dec 11, 2004)

WayneT said:
			
		

> *Amber, How are you fairing for shoes and sox?
> *
> 
> 
> just kidding


Just fine thanks Wayne, like your brit flag btw.


----------



## amber (Dec 11, 2004)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> If that is the bigest distraction you have in your life ... you are living a charmed life!



If that is yourself in your avitar , you look alot like Steven King.


----------

